# WANTED: Fluval Aquarium Series: Info + Price



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

*Fluval Aquariums: Tips needed: Where to buy at best price?*

Hi,

I really like the Fluval aquariums listed below. I'm looking for information on the best place to get them and at the best price in the GTA. Sharing your thoughts on these aquariums would also be very appreciated.

Thanks....

1. Fluval Venezia 260 (66G):
-- I contacted Lucky's and was given the price of 900$

2. Fluval Profile 850 (60G) + Profile 1000 (72G)
-- Not too sure who sells them and at what price. They seem very expensive. I think that they will be replacing the Osaka series.

3. Fluval Studio 600 (33G) + Studio 900 (48G)


----------

